# SPPF Club



## Pii (Aug 9, 2009)

This is for people who joined SPPF or www.serebiiforums.com

Lazy to put list XD

Okay if you want to join please tell your username on SPPF and where you active.

I am Torosiken and I am active on fan art, sprite, digital, comic, games, clubs, etc. section.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Aug 9, 2009)

May white =D

Creator of the interesting facts you know thread in misc~


----------



## Blue Destiny (Aug 11, 2009)

I iz teh su1cune luver. Or Suicune lover.

I go to Games, Clubs, ASB, and Sprites Ain't I awesome.


----------

